# Reinstatement of Bug Trader



## azn567 (Apr 16, 2013)

I am sure some of you have noticed by now that Bug Trader has been booted from the forum.

Perhaps one of the forum moderators can at least give a legitimate reason/explanation as to why he was banned and inform us whether this is temporary or permanent.


----------



## frogparty (Apr 16, 2013)

agreed.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 16, 2013)

Right!


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 16, 2013)

The same for me.


----------



## aNisip (Apr 16, 2013)

Seconded


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, WHat Happened?


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, WHat Happened?


----------



## Mime454 (Apr 16, 2013)

He got banned for saying something bad to Rebecca. I don't know how long it will last, but BT is definitely an asset to the forum and it is not wise to ban him.


----------



## aNisip (Apr 16, 2013)

He isn't banned anymore...now just the majority of what one can do on their account has been disabled on his...


----------



## jrh3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> He got banned for saying something bad to Rebecca. I don't know how long it will last, but BT is definitely an asset to the forum and it is not wise to ban him.


Wise Or Not Wise, You Dont Get Exempt Just Because You Are An Asset Do You?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 16, 2013)

He was banned?!?


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the support, seems I'm allowed to post now but I was completely locked out. I still can not access or see my PM's and have no access to my profile. Not sure why that is........


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah i agree. Unban him fully!


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 16, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> Wise Or Not Wise, You Dont Get Exempt Just Because You Are An Asset Do You?


I'd be more interested in knowing exactly why I was banned.......Asset or not I received no email or pm, I have done nothing that others haven't before on this forum who are still here.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 16, 2013)

One of our mods was supposed to contact BT about the temporary halt on his account that they made. Apparently that did not happen. No moderator action should ever be taken to that extent without an explanation, plain and simple. I'm closing this thread and will be considering the issuance of warning points to a few members who decided to raise yet more drama in the public space, instead of contacting me or another moderator about their concerns. I'll probably wait a half day or so to let the apologies rain in though. Hurry hurry! Sure, loyalty to an individual is a wonderful thing, but doing the right thing is even better. I take some responsibility for the failure of one of our mods to handle this situation perfectly, but then again we are all volunteers and not always sure what the best move is. We've been discussing the issue at large amongst the four of us. Good decisions take time. More time should have been taken, Trans-Am before you created such a divisive topic. And we have no responsibility to tell you, Trans-Am, anything about other people's accounts or business (well, now we do and you'll be hearing from me soon). These are just the facts of the matter. We're all just here to have fun and the drama around here lately is not in the best interest of anybody. I'm certainly weary of it, and I think we all are. Hey, thanks for posting this in the right section of the forum


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, and in that mod's defense, they were working two 12 hour shifts the last two days and that was part of the issue. We all have lives outside this forum (unless we don't, in which case we need to get one)  And so, a temporary stop to BT's account was slightly longer than it should have been. Okay...


----------

